# Good Concealed Carry Options?



## patton567 (May 27, 2012)

I am looking for a good compact pistol for concealed carry, but want to find a few more options. I want it to be somewhere around and .40 caliber. I would like for it to have a hammer on the exterior. It must have a reasonable length so it can be consealed easily. A gun I really liked was a Colt Defender, but it is too expensive for me. Right now i am kind of liking the walther pk380. Anyone know any other good options?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a look at the Bersa .380 cc


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Big difference between .380 and .40. A lot more than the mere number would imply.
There are many good choices for 9MM or 40 as well as .380 cap guns.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't let anyone steer you away from .380.........by the time they get off 1 .45, you can place 7 right where you want them........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem's gonna be that it's a "good compact pistol."
How experienced a pistol shooter are you? Don't kid yourself, now.
The smaller the pistol, the more difficult it will be to shoot it accurately, effectively, and well. Small pistols require you to practice with them a lot.
Really small pistols are experts' tools, not for beginners or the intermediate.

Caliber is the least of your worries. Shooting effectively and well will trump cartridge ballistics, every time.

I suggest that you save-up for the best pistol that you can find. Don't buy something cheap now, just because that's all the cash you have on hand.
Allow about another third of the pistol's price for buying a good holster and belt. Save-up for that, too.
If your exchequer won't stand the purchase of a really good new gun, consider buying a gently used one instead.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Concealability is entirely up to you.I'm 5'11,hover from 185-200,and have a baby keg above my belt,but I can hide a fullsize HK USP45 if I want to.Small is nice but a medium size gun hides easy too,you have to weigh tradeoffs.

9mm is about the best all around compomise in size,effectiveness,and cost/availability of ammo.Don't cheap out on a gun,buy a quality,proven reliable model even if you need to save some more money.I have a Beretta 92 and love it,but it's a fullsize.If I was looking for another 9 it would be an HK or good 1911.I did part with a S&W 915 (generic 5904) that was a very good gun and would buy another for the right price.As someone said,look for good used guns in the top models to save some money,if it doesn't work out for you selling it will get your money back.Shooting the first bullet from a new gun costs about 1/4 of what you just paid for it,if not more.Just keep looking at very choice you can,a good gun show is the best place to compare the widest selection in one place.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Get a used .22 something. Train/practice until you're proficient in the fundamentals of stance, grip, sight alignment, and trigger squeeze. When you can reliably put your shots on target, THEN consider what caliber you'll be comfortable with, and if you can conceal it to suit you. Caliber is worthless until you can hit your target.

The vast majority of the time, suggestions of "buy this one", reference a gun that the person suggesting it prefers. Most folks can't determine ahead of actual handling, what gun will feel "right" to another shooter... but vast numbers of folks will certainly give it a shot. :smt083 ... :smt1099


----------



## patton567 (May 27, 2012)

Ive been shooting for a while now, and am pretty good, so worrying about caliber due to how i perform is not an issue. and i agree with steve and rex... whatever i get i will definitely spend some money to make sure it is good. i was just implying that the Colt Defender is ridiculously priced.. $950 for a self defense pistol is not a good deal. I found a Colt Mustang Pocketlite that im kind of thinking about, but i wish it was available in black!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

patton567 said:


> Ive been shooting for a while now, and am pretty good, so worrying about caliber due to how i perform is not an issue. and i agree with steve and rex... whatever i get i will definitely spend some money to make sure it is good. i was just implying that the Colt Defender is ridiculously priced.. $950 for a self defense pistol is not a good deal. I found a Colt Mustang Pocketlite that im kind of thinking about, but i wish it was available in black!


Call Colt or have one special ordered by a dealer with their *black Cerakote finish that they use on the black Rail Gun*


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I know what you mean about prices,I'm still used to prices 10 years ago and still shake my head at MSRP.Unfortunately inflation and scare tactics from the Gov't have killed that.I finally accepted the fact that if I want to buy another gun new I'm looking at $7-1200.When the S&W 586/686 came out I got one for under 4,now they're double+?Nah.1911s are almost as bad.My last new purchase was 2 years ago.I hate plastic but always liked HK,so after 15+ years I broke down and found a USP45 Tactical for $1100.Hurts,but I'll probably never part with it.

There are 2 thoughts on carry guns:

The first is what's your life worth?I subscribe to have the best possible rig possible to prove reliable and trust to work if you need it.

The second is the economy approach.Buy something that won't hurt when it's taken indefinately for evidence if you use it.Glocks fall in this area to me,I hate them from the company to the gun but they are a good piece for the role because you can buy 2 for the price of something better.This approach is viable until people buy throw away junk that can't get through a box of ammo without malfunctions,I'm a firm believer in Murhy's Law.

A 380 will work for SD,it's better than nothing,but I consider it in the backup catagory.It's just a short 9 Parabellum,but it lacks the case volume to push a HP into the range of performance and penetration the 9 can make.It may have gotten better recently but good 380 ammo is hard to find and expensive.The 9 is plentiful,so you have more ammo choices and can afford to practice more without living on hotdogs and tv dinners.I think the 9 is the more economical way to go even if the initial purchase is a little higher.

Good luck man.


----------



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not real clear on why you insist on a gun with a hammer. I carry a Glock 23 (.40 cal compact, no hammer) and I find it very comfortable and concealable. I have run a couple of thousand rounds through it with 0 malfunctions, so I consider it reliable. It is also easy to strip and clean. I am confident in my ability to hit what I intend, at the close ranges that would be required for self defense. Needless to say, there are lots of other options in 9mm, .40 or larger calibers. 

I was toying with the idea of getting a .380, because they are much smaller. I decided against if for two reasons: 1) Every one I looked at seems to be much less reliable than my Glock; and 2) I am not real confident in the ability of a 
.380 to stop some maniac who is intent on attacking me.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

> I'm not real clear on why you insist on a gun with a hammer.


...personal preference...


> I was toying with the idea of getting a .380, because they are much smaller. I decided against if for two reasons: 1) Every one I looked at seems to be much less reliable than my Glock; and 2) I am not real confident in the ability of a
> .380 to stop some maniac who is intent on attacking me.


1. How can you gauge reliability by looking?
2. Shot placement will stop a maniac long before caliber will


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Some people prefer a hammer,myself included.Both have advantages and disadvantages.

In general for civilian carry,caliber can be a moot point.Normally a scumbag will stop when he's looking at a muzzle,but not always.A 380 is better than nothing and will work just fine if you know what to do with it.I like a 45,it's a round I shoot very well with in a platform I love.But,I can guarrantee I will drop you faster with a 22lr.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I also love the .45. My EDC is the Taurus PT145 3rd gen.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Even though .380 ammo is getting expensive, I carry a Bodyguard .380..........I am a Beretta lover by heart, but the Bodyguard is very concealable with a front pocket Desantis holster.........500 rounds through, and not a hiccup...later serial number......it's not a firearm that you put thousands of rounds through, but for 15 yards or less, it does the trick.


----------



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

usmcj said:


> 1. How can you gauge reliability by looking?
> 2. Shot placement will stop a maniac long before caliber will


I guage reliability by reading what other people have to say about their experiences. berettabone likes his Bodyguard .380, but he also notes that it is not a firearm you put thousands of rounds through. I like to practice with what I carry. I have put thousands of rounds through my Glock without a problem.

I certainly agree that shot placement is important. At personal defense distances (usually 10 feet or less) I am confident in my abilities to hit the target. Anything much further than that and I will probably end up facing a jury. At that range, I want to have sufficient stopping power, since the time it takes for an attacker to close that distance is extremely short.

I don't claim to know what is best for you. I am just sharing my opinions of what is best for me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use my Bodyguard in the warm months, and I do practice with it, but when it gets cooler, I carry a Beretta 96.........


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_Around $400.00 is the FNP40 holds 14 rounds and is about the same size as the SigP229R. I'm 5'9" around 220 and can conceal it very easily._


----------

